# Wasser ist braun und schmierig



## susa172 (14. Juli 2009)

Hallöchen,

nachdem ich mein halbes Weinfass ausgiebigst gewässert und gereinigt habe, habe ich es vor zwei Wochen bepflanzt (3x Vergissmeinnicht, 1x Seerose, 2x __ Seekanne, 1x Zyperngras, 1x __ Blutweiderich, 1x __ Hornkraut) und zwei Posthornschnecken habe ich auch reingesetzt. 
Die Pflanzen habe ich alle in ein Lehm/Sand-Gemisch gesetzt (vom Hornkraut mal abgesehen).
Die ersten Tage war das Wetter recht warm und das Wasser war noch recht klar. Als es dann kühler wurde und hin und wieder geregnet hatte, hat sich das Wasser leicht eingetrübt und seit es gestern mal wieder etwas sonniger war, ist das Wasser eine "braune Pampe". Algen direkt kann ich keine erkennen, aber das Wasser ist jetzt so schmierig 
Habe vorgestern ca. 1/4 des Wassers erneuert, kommt es daher oder was ist das?
Kann man da was gegen tun?

Ich habe noch ein Problem mit meiner Seerose.
Als ich sie bekommen habe waren zwei Blätter schon nicht mehr so schön, habe sie aber drangelassen. Am Sonntag habe ich sie dann entfernt, weil sie richtig schwarz und unansehnlich wurden. Darf man das bei Seerosen?
Jetzt sieht ein neues Blatt auch schon ziemlich mitgenommen aus. Es hat überall am Rand Risse.
Fressen Posthornschnecken auch die Blätter der Pflanzen oder woher kommt sowas? 

Ebenfalls habe ich Eier unten an den Blättern der Seerose gefunden. Das war so eine richtig zähe, durchsichtige Masse, die man abziehen konnte wie Klebeband.
Was für ein Vieh war das denn? 

Soll ich das Wasser nochmal komplett austauschen oder soll ich gleich mit der Chemiekeule anrücken?
Wie bekomme ich die ganzen ekligen Vieher da weg?

Wäre lieb wenn ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben könntet, bin halt noch ein Neuling und kenne mich da noch nicht so aus.

LG 
Susa


----------



## niri (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasser ist braun und schmierig*

Hi Susa,

viele Besitzer solcher Fass-Miniteice klagen am Anfang über das schleimige und manchmal auch unangenehm Riechende Wasser . Das kommt höchstwahrscheinlich von den Rückständen im Fass (z.B. Schwefelrückstände), die nicht so schnell abgebaut werden. Wird das Wasser schleimig, weißlich  trüb,  hilft häufiger Teilwasserwechsel.

Zur Seerose: sie wirft nach dem Einpflanzen öfter altere Blätter ab, das ist normal. Auch sind die ersten neuen Blätter oft etwas mißgestaltet. War das neue Blatt am Anfang völlig normal, können die von dir beschriebenen Risse von den Zuckmückenlarven kommen, die oft am Anfang in neu angelegten Teichen (auch minis) in Überzahl sind. Um sie zu entfernen, kann man die Blätter vorsichtig von beiden Seiten mit Papierküchentüchern oder ähnlichem abwischen. Posthornschnecken haben bei mir noch nie Seerosenblätter angefressen. Das schleimige Zeug an den Seerosenblättern ist wohl das __ Schnecken-Eigelege und harmlos. Es könnte aber auch Fischlaich sein, je nach dem voher die Seerose stammt .

Chemiekeule würde ich in einem Teich (vor allem in einem Mini) nie anwenden.

LG
Ina


----------



## Eugen (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasser ist braun und schmierig*

Hallo Susa

Ina hats auf den Punkt gebracht 
Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## susa172 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasser ist braun und schmierig*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.

Da bin ich aber beruhigt, dass die Posthornschnecken nicht an meine Seerosen gehen, sonst hätte ich die __ Schnecken in die Verbannung geschickt.

Bis jetzt entferne ich diese komsichen Eier jeden Abend von den Blättern, aber was passiert, wenn ich das mal nicht mache?
Was mache ich dann mit den ganzen Schnecken?

Heute morgen habe ich noch so komische Schlieren auf dem Wasser bemerkt (ist mir schon mal aufgefallen). Das schimmert in allen Farben, wie Benzin/Öl.
Das Fass ist sauber, das Wasser kommt frisch aus der Leitung und es ist freistehend (kein Baum oder so in der Nähe).
Kann mir jemand von Euch sagen, was das ist?

Heute abend werde ich mal das Wasser wechseln, mal sehen wie's dann aussieht.

LG Susa


----------



## Eugen (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasser ist braun und schmierig*

hallo Susa

der Film sollte eine Kahmhaut sein.
Guggst du :
http://www.aquamax.de/HG27.htm

oder du gibst diesen Begriff in die SUCHE ein.

Die Schneckeneiergelege kannst du ruhig dran lassen.
Viele hier sind ganz begeistert von ihren Schneckenbabys.


----------



## Christine (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasser ist braun und schmierig*

Hallo Susa,

Ergänzung: Das mit den Schneckenbabys reguliert sich von alleine, nicht alle kommen durch. Außerdem sind Posthörner nicht soooo produktiv. Du musst ja davon ausgehen, dass die Alten auchmal das Zeitliche segnen. Je nachdem, wo sie her kommen, schaffen sie es vielleicht nicht über den Winter. Obwohl PHörnchen doch recht winterhart sind.


----------



## susa172 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasser ist braun und schmierig*

Hallo zusammen,

so, der Wasserwechsel ist durchgeführt. Habe bestimmt so 3/4 des Fasses ausgetauscht. War das vielleicht eine braune, eklige Brühe, bäh.

Heute morgen war das Wasser dann noch recht klar. Mal sehen, wie es heute Abend aussieht, bei diesen Temperaturen.

Habe noch ein paar Fragen 
- Ich finde jeden Abend frische Eier unter den Blättern. Legen die __ Schnecken denn jeden Tag frische Eier?
- Die Blätter meiner Seerose reißen von außen her ein. Woher kommt das?
- Ich habe meine Pflanzen in Pflanzkörbe gepflanzt und habe dann Steine (grobe Kiesel, dicke Schicht) oben drauf gelegt, damit mir der Sand nicht wegschwimmt. Jetzt habe ich die Befürchtung, dass vor lauter Steine meine Pflanzen nicht richtige wachsen/treiben können. Da die neue Triebe ja gar nicht durch die Steine durchkommen. Geht das trotzdem oder wie habt ihr das gemacht?

LG
Susa


----------



## niri (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasser ist braun und schmierig*

Hi Susa,

ja, die __ Schnecken können sehr produktiv sein , aber mach dir echt keine Gedanken deswegen. Ich habe seit 2006 Miniteiche und die Schneckenpopulation (diverse Arten) in ihnen reguliert sich ganz einfach von selbst. Sollte es bei dir mal anders werden, stellt das Absammeln der überzähligen Schnecken in einem Miniteich kein Problem dar.

Zu den Blättern der Seerose: ein Bild von den Blättern wäre nicht schlecht. Ansonsten schau mal hier noch :https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/20701.

Dicke Schicht grober Kiesel ist nicht so toll für die Pflanzen, wie du selbst schon erkannt hast. Ich nehme zum Abdecken entweder feinen (1-5 mm) Aquarienkies oder groben Filtersand.

LG
Ina


----------



## susa172 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasser ist braun und schmierig*

Hallo zusammen,

da es am WE wohl ordentlich geregnet hat (war nicht zu Hause) hatte ich gehofft, dass mein Teichchen gut gespült wird. Denkste!
Als ich heute morgen mal nach dem Teich geschaut habe, hat mich fast der Schlag getroffen. :shock

Das Wasser ist ganz milchig, es stinkt abscheulich und es schwimmen irgendwelche "schlammigen Schnüre" darin rum. 

Ich hatte am Freitag früh noch ein paar Tropfen Chemie gegen Mückenlarven reingetan, da ich meine Nachbarn nicht mit diesen Viehern belästigen wollte.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es davon kommt. 

Meine Pflanzen sehen noch genauso aus wie am Freitag (ziemlich kümmerlich), also scheint es denen zumindest kurzfristig nicht allzu viel auszumachen.

Was habe ich denn jetzt schon wieder falsch gemacht?
Woher kommt das "milchige" und wieso stinkt das so abscheulich?

LG
Susa


----------



## Christine (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasser ist braun und schmierig*

Hallo Susa,

also irgendetwas gammelt da ganz fürchterlich. Ist Dir vielleicht jemand im Fass ertrunken? Ich würde das Teil auseinandernehmen, alles aus- und abspülen und einen Neuanfang mit einer Folieneinlage o.ä. machen.


----------



## niri (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasser ist braun und schmierig*

Hi Susa,

das Mückenmittel ist gewiss unschuldig  an dem jetzigen Wasserzustand. Ich stöbere seit Jahren in diversen Teichforen und jedes Jahr bittet dort mindestens einmal jemand um Hilfe, der/die gerade ein ehemaliges Winfass als Miniteich frisch eingerichtet hat. Die Klagen sind immer dieselben: Wasser wird schleimig, milchig trüb, stinkt, Pflanzen kümmern. Und nun die gute Nachricht: nach regelmässigen Wasserwechseln wird es irgendwann besser . Aaaber es dauert eine gewisse Zeit: mehrere Wochen  und die Lage verbessert sich langsam. Das Milchige im Wasser und der unangenehme Geruch kommen von Schwefelrückständen, die abgebaut werden müssen. 

Bitte verzweifle nicht und wechsele fleißig das Wasser. Ist dir das zu ungewiss, kannst du dein Fass mit Teichfolie ausstatten.

LG
Ina


----------

